# Proper adhesive for gluing Classic Nocks to wooden arrows



## Will Tell (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorilla super glue


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Duco cement on both my nocks and feathers on wood arrows. 

I finish the shafts with either Minwax Wipe-On Oil-Based Poly or a water-based wipe-on. The Duco has never failed me yet. I allow the Duco to set overnight before shooting the arrows.

The super glues catch some good press. However, since I am partial to the aroma of Duco, I defer to my nose rather than hard science and advantageous dry times.

Hot glue is the domain of the point application on woodies. Duco, and I suppose super glue, partially dissolve and interact with the plastic of the nock, creating an aggressive bond.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you seal your nock tapers - or leave them exposed wood? I've seen varying opinions on this too. I think I would prefer Duco to the brittleness of a super glue. Also seems like Duco would bond to wood and/or oil-based sealed wood better than a super glue. I used some Sikkens Cetol on my shafts - it's what the siding on my house is coated with, and it produces a beautiful glow from the cedar - and left my nock tapers unsealed, raw wood. How much Duco do you apply to your nock taper - or do you apply the glue to the inside of the nock itself? Thanks Thin Man.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

Duco for wooden shafts.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Z, 

I use poly over the entire shaft, nock and point tapers included. Duco will also adhere to the raw wood. 

I place a fairly small drop of Duco on either side of the nock taper, for it doesn't take much. Then I carefully put the nock in place, twisting it gently back and forth to spread the glue, and finally holding it tightly in its final location for a few seconds. The Duco will grab and tighten very fast, so all this is done fairly quickly. Any glue that squeezes out of the nock can easily be wiped off with a paper towel just as you're done. 

You've got to make sure that you are aligning the nock with the proper shaft orientation (from the nocked-on-the-bow perspective: grain lines oriented left-right, runoff flames (or "V's") at the top and bottom. I align my shaft-holding thumb with the top "V's" with a visual on them, as well. When I set the nock, after I jiggle a bit to spread the glue I then make sure the nock aligns as intended as I hold the final pressures together for few seconds for the glue to grab and set. Overnight cure follows.


----------

